# Changing doctor -  Can I get a copy of all records?



## miselemeas (9 Jul 2008)

I am thinking of changing my GP.  As I have been with this doctor for over 25 years he would have all my medical history.  Can I ask for my file, or a copy of all the contents?


----------



## JJ1982 (9 Jul 2008)

I moved doctor recently and the new doctor got my file from the old doctor and i didnt have to ask for anything, maybe ask your new GP to do this for you


----------



## miselemeas (9 Jul 2008)

Thanks JJ, will do as you suggest. I just wasn't sure of the correct procedure


----------



## steph1 (9 Jul 2008)

I dont think a doctor would just hand you your records.  I think the usual practice is for the person to give the name and address of their new doctor and they are then forwarded on to them.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

Presumably you can always ask the old or new doctor for a look at your records though? Mind you I find it impossible to read my _GP's _writing (that old cliché must sometimes be true!) so I might be none the wiser!


----------



## gm88 (9 Jul 2008)

New GP sends a letter to old GP requesting your file, enclosing a copy of your signed consent.  File is then transferred to new GP.


----------



## miselemeas (9 Jul 2008)

Many thanks to you all. It would be so handy for a patient to download his/her own medical records, x-ray results, blood tests and so on.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

Like Google Health?


----------



## rob30 (9 Jul 2008)

your new GP needs to write to your old GP, with your signed consent, and then your old GP can send a copy of your file on. They will always keep the original notes, but all info will be transferred. 
Legibility is always an issue with the old paper notes, but with computerisation, that is changing ( but we are years behind the good old NHS!)
You can ask for a personal copy of all your records, these will be given to you, except information about third parties that may be in your file.


----------



## miselemeas (10 Jul 2008)

Very impressed with the Google Health idea, where records can be accessed anytime anywhere.


----------



## DeclanP (10 Jul 2008)

Don't think that your medical history of having the clap should be accessible on google as it might cause some embarrassment. But I agree with Clubman that a health record should be available on line and particularly if anyone gets sick abroad.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2008)

DeclanP said:


> But I agree with Clubman that a health record should be available on line


Except that I never actually said that!


> Don't think that your medical history of having the clap should be accessible on google as it might cause some embarrassment


I haven't read up on it but I presume that one's private medical records on_ Google Health_ don't appear in general _Google _search [engine] results?


----------



## DeclanP (10 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Except that I never actually said that!
> 
> I haven't read up on it but I presume that one's private medical records on_ Google Health_ don't appear in general _Google _search [engine] results?



Picky. But there is a need patients to have their medical files available to them at the drop of a hat. And particularly in emergency situations.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2008)

DeclanP said:


> Picky.


On what point? I never said what you attributed to me and as far as I know _Google Health _records do not appear on _Google _search engine search results. Hardly picky in my book...


----------



## rob30 (10 Jul 2008)

i really wonder about having the entirety of a record in " an emergency". Really all that is needed is a rief summary, medication and allergies and vaccination history. 
Information overload is a real issue, especially in an urgent situation. 
What ever about an online history, a little booklet, like the ones parents get for newborns with weights, heights, developmental check records and brief history of ilnesses should be more than enough. And people in general are very well informed about their own conditions.
For people with serious illnesses, like type 1 diabetes, a medi- alert bracelet should be worn, in case they fall ill and noone is available who knows them. And dont forget the ICE ( in case of emergency) entry in the mobile phone, so someone can be contacted if needed.


----------



## bacchus (10 Jul 2008)

steph1 said:


> I dont think a doctor would just hand you your records.


 
I think you are right. 
I actually wonder why a doctor would not give records to patient? 
Patient pays €55/€60 for each visit, and therefore IMO owns the "records" as part of the fee paid.
Do doctor have something to hide? or is it to help in patient's retention?


----------



## Dachshund (10 Jul 2008)

According to the Medical Council's Ethical Guidelines

"4.10 Medical Records
It is in the interest of both doctors and patients that accurate records are always kept. These should be retained for an adequate period (this may be for periods in excess of 21 years) and eventual disposal may be subject to advice from legal and insurance bodies.

*Patients are entitled to receive a copy of their own medical records, provided it does not put their health (or the health of others) at risk.*

Doctors are reminded of their responsibility in advising administrative authorities of the importance of medical records being stored in such a manner that ensures confidentiality, security and ready accessibility for clinical
staff when required for patient management."


----------

